# Spring into the dales/leap into the Aire: brevet card?



## Arch (26 Jun 2010)

It's just occurred to me, I've not had my card back yet from the Spring/Leap Audax back in April. Should I have had it by now? Anyone else did it, have you had yours?


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Jun 2010)

No, not had mine either.

(not that I actually want it or collect the things, but it cost me a SAE...)


----------



## PaulB (27 Jun 2010)

Patience, people, have some patience. I assumed when I did this last year I wouldn't get one. Had they lost me on their system? Did they actually send them out? Well eventually it did come but in, wait for it, August! Seriously, don't count the days 'cos they take a looong time. They will eventually turn up though. Well, in my experience they do anyway.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2010)

That's fine. I wasn't being impatient, it just suddenly occurred to me, and I've had odd bits of post go astray in the past.

(for some reason my Mum only manages a 50% success rate when sending me postcards - and she's very careful about getting the address right...)


----------



## hulver (27 Jun 2010)

I've got mine!

Mostly because I didn't hand it in at the end.

The results are up on the auk site though.


----------

